# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Forsaken Fortress, un (autre) projet Kickstarter

## Laurhidil

Forsaken Fortress est un projet de RPG dont le concept semble assez séduisant.

Dans un monde post-apocalyptique il faut construire une base avec ses défenses, rassembler un groupe de survivants, trouver des ressources, survivre à des attaques de zombies, de mutants, de bêtes féroces ou de groupes concurrents.

Les relations avec les personnages non-joueurs et entre eux seront importantes. 
L'accent est mis sur la personnalité des PNJs, qui ont leur propre caractère, leurs besoins et leurs objectifs. Un peu comme les Sims mais bien sûr dans un contexte bien différent.
 Il ne faut pas imaginer qu'ils vont vous obéir au doigt et à l’œil. Il faudra gagner leur confiance, veiller à ce que la troupe conserve un bon moral, désamorcer les conflits potentiels, etc.

Le jeu est prévu (initialement uniquement en Anglais) pour octobre 2013 pour PC, Mac et Linux.
 Pour en savoir plus et éventuellement participer au financement en échange de copies du jeu et autres goodies, à la mode Kickstarter c'est par ici :
 http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1317934609/forsaken-fortress
 Le groupe a l'air très ouvert aux remarques et suggestions des joueurs. Ils viennent d'ouvrir un forum pour faciliter les échanges. Leur seul défaut est une relative inexpérience en marketing qui fait que leur projet est encore peu connu. Donc si vous le trouvez sympa faites le connaître !

 Note de la rédaction : Comme toujours, nous vous invitons à la plus grande prudence avant de donner votre argent et promettre votre premier né à un projet kickstarter.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## kenshironeo

J'avais repéré ce projet et il a l'air assez séduisant...Un des rares projetsà m'avoir convaincu, mais il manquait encore 80000 dollars pour le financer la dernière fois que je suis allé voir.

----------


## Laurhidil

Il manque encore $67000, ça va être chaud mais faisable, je pense.
Une nouvelle vidéo : la vie à l'intérieur de la base
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG7WrEh8ViM&feature=plcp

---------- Post added at 09h55 ---------- Previous post was at 09h53 ----------

Il manque 67000 dollars, je sais pas pourquoi le système a mangé une partie des chiffres, peut-être à cause du symbole pour dollar :P

----------


## Laurhidil

Nouvelle vidéo de présentation du projet :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYf3L2NLlo0&feature=plcp

----------


## Laurhidil

Nouvelle vidéo de présentation du jeu qui remplace la précédente :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7O3ZdnOOqI

---------- Post added at 02h10 ---------- Previous post was at 02h09 ----------

En fait la vidéo ci-dessus est la vidéo du Kick-a-thon (à partir de 1h27'30").

La nouvelle vidéo de présentation du jeu :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMGrSMLGbnY

----------


## terciperix

ça y est le jeu est financé !

----------

